# Baby guppies!!!



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Just got back from the states yesterday and had my brother just pointed out that I have GUPPY BABIES! I Put them in this small tank like 1 Litre tank and I have the mother in the breeder box in the tank but I think I may put the babies in the breeder box because the other tank doesnt have a heater,filter and such like that. Any thoughts?


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I think it would be best if you could put them back into the breeder box but divide/separate them from the mother. Maybe something plastic cut to size? The breeder box I have came with dividers do I'm not sure what you could use.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I did that, I said to myself "The other tank probably wouldnt be a suitable environment" so did what u said above.

Also I was wondering what would be the best food for these guys, I was thinking brine shrimp? But right now I am feeding them bloodworms and flakes.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Baby guppies can eat powdered flake food, or one of Sera's powdered baby foods, or Hikari First Bites, anything like that. They like some vegetable matter in their food. If they are already big enough to eat bloodworms, then they probably don't need powdered food anymore, though!

Congratulations on your guppy fry. What kind of guppies do you have?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I believe I have fancy. The babies have colours of black, yellow and a hint of green I think


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, so many colours in babies, lovely!
Congratulations!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

my guppie just had like 20 babys 2 lol

-Mike


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats awesome! Maybe in the future we could trade guppy for guppy xD haha


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I've got a bunch of baby guppies too.... some of them are 'bent', and i think i should be culling them. Or should i feed them to my bigger fish? With these deformities i don't think they will do well @ adulthood.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I too have guppies.
I don't keep any of the ones that are not heathy/deformed.

They only result in passing on inferior traits.
I feed my babbies Nutrafin Max small tropical fish micro granules.

I still have not had any luck trying to take good photos of my guppies as they keep moving & I fogot to clean the outside of the tank.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

How can you tell if they are deformed?


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

their backs are all bent and they have difficulty swimming.... i fed 'em to the larger inhabitants of my community tank  i must have 100 guppies no.. lol


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

haha I knew there backs just seeing if anyone has found anyone other deformidies. I am hoping for a leopard and a tequila sunrise


----------

